# Empfehlung 20 Zoll Bikes ab 6 Jahre



## Svensaar30 (31. Januar 2011)

Hi
Wer kann mir denn ein Bike für meine 6 jährige Tochter empfehlen
Isla? Spezialiced ? Cube? Oder welches
Hatte bisher ein 14 Zoll isla gefahren das ist aber jetzt zu klein.....
Danke


----------



## Mjöllnir (1. Februar 2011)

MTB Cycletech Moskito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svensaar30 (1. Februar 2011)

geil aber teuer
wie sind denn die gewichtwe der aktuellen bikes?
isla beeni 20 wiegt 8,8 kg
specilalized hotrock20 ?
oder andere wer hat einen guten tip??


----------



## TonySoprano (2. Februar 2011)

SpeciHotrock ist rel. schwer, kanpp 11kg


----------



## chris5000 (2. Februar 2011)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> geil aber teuer
> wie sind denn die gewichtwe der aktuellen bikes?
> isla beeni 20 wiegt 8,8 kg



Wenn Du ins Beinn noch die Preisdifferenz zum Moskito für Leichtbau investierst, dürftest Du bei so bei 7,4 kg landen


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Februar 2011)

Das Moskito lässt sich doch überhaupt nicht mit den beiden Beinn20" vergleichen, durch Geometrie, Kurbeln(140mm) etc tritt es eher gegen Beinn 24"-26"S & Konsorten an. Was will Isla da dann, 50 oder 60Pfund Versand? Da macht der Preis dann nicht mehr sooo viel, eher die Glaubensfrage ob Kind gut über Hindernisse rollen soll oder auch noch nen bisschen Technisch was mit dem Rad machen soll. Wie MTB vs. 29er oder so. 

Velotraum hat auch noch gutes im 20" Angebot.


----------



## Svensaar30 (3. Februar 2011)

hi
denke ich nehme das cycletech das kostet mich genausoviel wie ein isla.....
habe es eben in orange bestellt


----------



## Mjöllnir (4. Februar 2011)

Sehr gute Entscheidung


----------



## Svensaar30 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi
Also heute ist es angekommen und ich habe es natuerlich auch schon fertig gebaut und meine Tochter ist schon gefahren. Hat ihr bist auf die Farbe ( orange ) auf Anhieb zugesagt und sie kommt super zurrecht damit. Einige Teile werde ich noch gegen tuningteile tauschen  seriengewicht 8,3 kg nachgewogen 
Gruesse sven


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Februar 2011)

Top, falls du mal Teile wiegst würde ich mich über Infos freuen, auch Innenlagerbreite und Sattelstützendurchmesser. Steuerssatz 1-1/8?
Gerne auch per PN wenn es mal so weit ist.


----------



## Svensaar30 (4. Februar 2011)

Sattelstuetze 27,0 steuerrohr denke mal 1 1/8


Schau mal
Hier zum Thema Tuning


Parts ab	Gewicht
Tuning	Gewicht	Red. 
Aufpreis	Anmerkung 
Vorbau	180g	Mounty o.a.	130g	*-50g	*+30	*60/70mm
Schnellspanner	170g	Mounty o.a.	*70g	*-100g	*+10	*Schraubachse Inbus // SSP -75g +20
Reflektoren Speichen	30g	Entfernen	*	*-30g	*-	*
Schläuche AV	270g	SV / AV 7C	*200g	*-70g	*+15	*
Sattel	300g	-RüLi+Kst-Abd.	*	*-35g	*+5	*
Sattelstütze	285g	Smica 280mm	*200g	*-85g	*+40	*ungekürzt 350mm ca. -60g
*	*	Smica 250mm	*190g	*	*	*Option
Toleranzen	*	*	*	*+/-10g	*	*
Gewichtsersparnis	*	*	*	*-370g	*+100	*
Gesamtgewicht	*	*	*	*+/-7990g	*	*
*
Weitere Tuning-Optionen
Sattel "nackt"	265g	Éclat Webster BMX	180g
-85g 
+35 
Kid/kurz/nur Plastikschale gelocht! 
Sattel "nackt"	265g	Velo titan Topline	*215g	*-50g	*+40	*lang, nur f. größere Kids!
Sattelst. Klemme	22g	Alu light	*17g	*-5g	*+5	*geschraubt
Sattelst. Klemme	22g	Alu sperlight	*10g	*-12g	*+20	*geschraubt
Gabelschaft	*	Kürzen	*	*-20g	*+15	*inkl. Spacer entfernen
Spacer	15g	Alu light	*10g	*-5g	*+5	*2 Stk. a 1cm bzw. 1 x 2cm
Züge und Hüllen	*	Kürzen	*	*-15g	*+10	*auf Minumum m. 100% Funktion
AH Kappe+Schr	20g	Alu lught	*15g	*-5g	*+10	*
Reifen 20x1,5 SS	330g	Sw. Kojak 20x1,35	*230g	*-100g x 2	*+40	*Straße u. gute befestigte Wege!
Reifen 20x1,5 SS	330g	Conti GP 20x1,10	*205g	*-125g x 2	*+30	*rein nur Straße
*z.B.	*	*	*	-100g 
+55 
*


Weitere Optionen ohne Gewichtsoptimierung
Cassette 12-25	280g	Sram PG8 11-32	280g	+/-	+	Deutlich bessere Übersetzung f. Berge
Reifen 20 x 1,5 SS	330g	Mow Joe 20 x 1,85	330g	+80g	+30	gröber, breiter
Lenker 480mm	135g	Light 580 gekürzt	135g	+/-	+25	auf 520mm (40mm breiter)
Griffe Soft light	20g	PC Superlight	20g	+/-	+5	besserer Grip / wasserfester
Pedale Kst.	220g	Alu Superlight	220g	+/-	+30	besserer Grip / wertiger
Schaltw. Schutzb.	*	*	*	*	*	*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mjöllnir (4. Februar 2011)

Sattelstützenmaß ist 27,2 mm, gestern erst Stütze getauscht 

Hast du den Schalthebel dran gelassen?
Der war derart schwergängig das ich diesen gegen einen XT-Daumi getauscht habe.

Gruß


----------



## Svensaar30 (4. Februar 2011)

Ja bim  überlegen die schaltung komplett zu tauschen aber auf jedenfalls gripshift denke damit kommen die Kinder besser zurecht....


----------

